# help with a Raleigh cycle computer



## Scotmitchy (3 Aug 2010)

I have a wireless raleigh computer, which came with basic instructions on how to set it up, none on how to actually work it. However, I have lost those original instructions anyway, and am about to get a new bike.

I have tried emailing Raleigh, but so far have had no reply.

When calibrating the computer I need to put in a four digit figure (maybe the diameter or something) so it can work out what my mileage is. My new bike is a Trek 7.3 WSD 17 inch frame. Does anyone know what figure I need to put in here?

Also, can any give me an idiot guide to how to start it each time I go out, and how to use it?

This is the computer I have .... http://raleigh.co.uk/p_details.aspx?id=1440

Thanks in advance

Mitchy


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2010)

2155mm

From google the trek 7.3 has 700x32mm tyres and all the computer I've had (including my raleigh) have asked for the circumference in mm (type F in Sheldon's table).

With my Raleigh there isn't much to it, when you place it in the mount its got a small button on the back which is automatically triggered.

My Cateye is either auto (what I've got it set to) or manual. Auto means that it automatically starts and stops when the wheel moves. Manual just means you just have to start and stop it manually by pushing a button.

Maybe somebody can give you specific info.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2010)

I have the wired Raleigh computer but I doubt it will differ much from a functionallity point of view. It will stop and start automatically. There are two buttons on on the front of mine, the right hand one changes the display mode (av speed, distance covered, max speed, time, etc) and if you put it on distance and hold in the right hand button for a few seconds, it will reset the distance covered and the average speed. It still holds the total distance covered under a seperate display.


----------



## Garz (4 Aug 2010)

The four digits are for the wheel circumference which usually have a small table to refer to on the instructions. You can measure this by a wheel revolution marking it with chalk (from valve as a reference point).


----------



## mcshroom (4 Aug 2010)

The number is the circumference and would be 2155 for 700x32c tyres

I had the same one before I decided I could adjust the front pickup (which I'd placed behind the fork!) while riding along - made a nice mess


----------



## Scotmitchy (4 Aug 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

